# speedsolving:black hole?



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2009)

i have been noticing about this 'phenominon' for a while, but didn't really pay much attention to it.
i find that time of the envirement around you seemed to go slower as you solves, appearently the timer seemed to go slower then you thought huh?

maybe the 'mystical' rubik's cube has some magic that we don't know??



(waiting for Jcuber's or Dene's comment XDDDDD)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

My timer seems to speed up.


----------



## JL58 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nothing magic about it. It's a normal phenomenon. When Daniel loses a few seconds, Ellis earns them. It's a zero sum effect. Nothing created, nothing lost.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea, I think the scientists actually proved it once. Whenever you turn a face of a cube, then time slows down a little. So the more you turn, the slower time goes.
I think the article is here: http://www.wierdscience.com/rubiks/black-hole


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 10, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Yea, I think the scientists actually proved it once. Whenever you turn a face of a cube, then time slows down a little. So the more you turn, the slower time goes.
> I think the article is here: http://www.wierdscience.com/rubiks/black-hole



Your link is broken. Anyway, the TOR only applies to speeds practically the speed of light.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I think the scientists actually proved it once. Whenever you turn a face of a cube, then time slows down a little. So the more you turn, the slower time goes.
> ...



Actually, the TOR always applies. It's just that it's negligible unless the velocity is a significant fraction of c.


----------



## Vig (Apr 10, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Sorry for asking, but what exactly is TOR?


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 10, 2009)

Vig said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



Theory Of Relativity, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Vig (Apr 10, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Vig said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Thanks a bunch! This topic sounds interesting...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 10, 2009)

I watch a video explaining how older people seem to perceive time as slower than younger people. A simple test is to try to count to 30 and see how close you come. The test on the video showed that older people stopped the time in a longer period of time and younger people the opposite.

I guess this test can apply to this theory.

EDIT: I just tried this. I counted to 12 on a 14.93 solve showing that time seems to go faster for me.


----------



## Vig (Apr 10, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I watch a video explaining how older people seem to perceive time as slower than younger people. A simple test is to try to count to 30 and see how close you come. The test on the video showed that older people stopped the time in a longer period of time and younger people the opposite.
> 
> I guess this test can apply to this theory.
> 
> EDIT: I just tried this. I counted to 12 on a 14.93 solve showing that time seems to go faster for me.



Patrick, my guess is that this slowing down of time when solving the cube effect is the same type of thing. It is the different perception of time by your brains. For example, when I solve the cube in front of a lot of people and they are timing me, I generally feel that I am taking forever on the solve. When I finally finish and I hear how long I took it is like a normal solve, thus it was actually my own false perception of the time it takes for me to solve the cube. So in essence I am aware of every single thing that happens while solving which I would guess causes me to feel like I am solving the cube slower than normally, but in actuality I am solving at a normal pace.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

I feel like i want to ba a bit Stefan-esque in this post, so here goes:


daniel0731ex said:


> i have been noticing about this '*phenominon*' for a while, but didn't really pay much attention to it.
> i find that time of the *envirement* around you seemed to go slower as you solves, appearently the timer seemed to go slower then you thought huh?
> 
> maybe the 'mystical' rubik's cube has some magic that we don't know??
> ...



phenomenon

environment


Of course the cube has mystical powers, that is why eskimo cubers worship it so much.

P.S. Why were you waiting for my comment?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

Counting time is just about how much you think a second is. For instance I tried to stop a timer after 20 seconds (with my eyes closed) and got 19.36 first try. Second try, 20.50. Some people will be more accurate than others, but I don't believe that your skill at knowing how long a second is will somehow get better or worse when you get older.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 10, 2009)

have you ever played TLOZ majoras mask. There was a game where you ad to stop the timer at exactly 10.00 seconds, it was difficult as hell!


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 10, 2009)

Ditto ----

Edit: to qqwerf's post, man this forum is active.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is broken. Anyway, the TOR only applies to speeds practically the speed of light.
> ...



I meant to say it only applies significantly.


----------



## phil (Apr 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



I think you're just not turning your cube fast enough. I can shave a good three or four tenths of a second off my solves by making use of the TOR. Also, it means I'll live longer.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I feel like i want to ba a bit Stefan-esque in this post, so here goes:
> 
> 
> daniel0731ex said:
> ...





waiting for funny comments from DENE XD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> waiting for funny comments from DENE XD



What's with this Dene obsession that you seem to have in this thread?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> P.S. Why were you waiting for my comment?



Because you've posted in 20 times in 13 different Off-Topic threads since Wednesday.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

phil said:


> I think you're just not turning your cube fast enough. I can shave a good three or four tenths of a second off my solves by making use of the TOR. Also, it means I'll live longer.



Sorry to be a spoilsport, but time only slows down from the perspective of the thing which is moving quickly. From the perspective of you and the timer (which are both basically stationary relative to each other and the room) time flows at the constant standard rate. You're not going to live any longer and your time isn't going to be any better, but your cube might last very slightly longer than it normally would.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're just not turning your cube fast enough. I can shave a good three or four tenths of a second off my solves by making use of the TOR. Also, it means I'll live longer.
> ...



Methinks he was making a joke.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...



So? If you have to say something that completely goes against science to make a joke about science, you're doing it wrong and you deserve to be corrected.


----------



## BillB (Apr 12, 2009)

As yesterday was my birthday, I thought I'd comment. The older I get, the more time seems to be accelerating. A year goes by in the blink of an eye. Events seem to blur together. Sigh...

Bill


----------



## Chris Brown (Apr 12, 2009)

*Time Distortion*

Maybe it's VSL (variable speed of light) in effect... no, not really LOL that only happens in a vacuum. 

It's time distortion. It's a natural phenomenon that happens to everyone. Time flies when you’re having fun. Time screeches to a crawl when you’re waiting in line for something boring.

When you play guitar to a metronome the click seems to slow down and when you stop playing it seems to magically speed back up. Perhaps the same thing happens for those of you that cube to a metronome. Maybe we can apply this to gain speed. Only _time_ will tell. 

Anyway... it's called "time distortion". Google it for more info.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow.
When I saw the title, I thought you meant speedsolving Peter's Black Hole:





I wanted to ask where you got one, since this puzzle looks really fun.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Wow.
> When I saw the title, I thought you meant speedsolving Peter's Black Hole:
> 
> 
> ...



whoa, before i saw the video, i thought you meant something...else


----------

